
How to Pass a Silicon Valley Software Engineering Interview - joshuaHatfield
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2007/03/howto-pass-silicon-valley-software.html
======
staunch
I thought #1 was great and the rest felt like watered down or badly written
versions of standard advice.

The focus on "algorithms 101" is pretty thinly veiled snobbery IMHO. If he
knew math itself really well he'd probably claim that was of _vital
importance_ to all programming at Google too. Instead he falls back on what he
does know that feels like "real computer science".

My experience is that most programming is usually pretty unscientific and that
things like great taste in design are far more important than the scalability
of any given algorithm.

I'd bet there are a 100 CS PHDs at Google for every truly challenging problem
solvable by a more scalable algorithm.

